# power consumption in standby



## satcrazy

Does anyone know the power consumption for the 222k in standby mode?

I've looked through the manual and tried a google search, can't seem to find it.

thanks to anyone who replies!


----------



## Grandude

satcrazy said:


> Does anyone know the power consumption for the 222k in standby mode?
> I've looked through the manual and tried a google search, can't seem to find it.


I don't have a 222K to try it on but have a P3 KilaWatt meter that could be used to determine the power. If no one replies, with the answer, you might want to invest in one for the fun of it. The are quite inexpensive, under $20 usually at various sites like NewEgg.com. Right now, just 16.99 With Promo Code: EMCYTZT1186.


----------



## speedboat

Grandude said:


> I don't have a 222K to try it on but have a P3 KilaWatt meter that could be used to determine the power. If no one replies, with the answer, you might want to invest in one for the fun of it. The are quite inexpensive, under $20 usually at various sites like NewEgg.com. Right now, just 16.99 With Promo Code: EMCYTZT1186.


The KilaWatt works, but I sure like my Belkin F7C005q much better. The 6ft cord allows easy access and you can program it with your energy costs and it will calculate monthly/yearly usage for you. I paid under $20 for mine.

I don't have a 222K, but do have a 211K I could check.


----------



## Grandude

speedboat said:


> The KilaWatt works, but I sure like my Belkin F7C005q much better. The 6ft cord allows easy access and you can program it with your energy costs and it will calculate monthly/yearly usage for you. I paid under $20 for mine.
> I don't have a 222K, but do have a 211K I could check.


I checked out the Belkin but decided I like my KilaWatt better. The Belkin does have the advantage of the extended cord for the display but reviews were somewhat mixed to negative on it. Here in CA our power rates vary depending on usage so the monthly/yearly usage would be impossible to program in.

I checked out my 211K and found the watts used when on was 22W and when off it was 20W. Not much difference there. I would suspect that the 222K would be close and possibly just slightly higher when in use and probably the same or very close when off.

Being born and raised in Duluth, I was wondering where Pine Island is. My sis is still in Duluth and they report that power rates are much, much lower there than here in CA. They can't say that for their heating bills though.


----------



## satcrazy

thanks grandude.

Speedboat, what does your belkin read out at? [ just for comparison]

Now, the [20] watts, that is per hour, correct?

apparently with only 2 watts difference, standby is not much different than"on".

Not very efficient at all....................


----------



## Grandude

satcrazy said:


> thanks grandude.
> 
> Now, the [20] watts, that is per hour, correct?
> 
> apparently with only 2 watts difference, standby is not much different than"on".
> Not very efficient at all....................


No, the watts consumed is 20 watts, not per hour. It would be referenced as watthours if that were the case. It is more like leaving a 20watt lightbulb on all the time.

For comparison purposes I measured a few other things:

VIP622 on 43watts off 42watts
external HDD on 8watts off 0watts
various TV/PC monitors on 35W to 90W
and a Sharp LED/LCD TV/Monitor at 22W.

The Dish receivers need to have power on, inside, to get the program guide downloads and the DVRs need to be ready to record anything you have set up. For the differences from on to off, it's not really necessary to bother turning them off, or at least not getting angry with yourself for forgetting to turn a Dish receiver off.


----------



## satcrazy

O.K.

Thanks for taking the time!


----------

